# Pullet has dislocated "knee"



## Yolk

Pullet has a dislocated left knee. Not broke but dislocated. Been that way since about a week old. A Leghorn got to it. At first it just looked like an injury (raw skin was showing). She will be a fare sized hen when full grown. Spends most of her time squatting on the ground. Can it be put back in place or splinted? It is starting to show signs of irritation from moving around. Eats very well and gets along fine with siblings. If I could be sure she was not in pain I could deal with it better. All good advice welcome. Thanks.

Yolk


----------



## robin416

Doubt highly that anyone who is not a vet can do anything with it since its been like that for a while. Even then the recommendation might be to put it down. The longer something like that is wrong the more damage that can be done that is not reversible.


----------



## hildar

Is it still hot to the touch??? Little man sort of had that same issue and he hops around most of the time now. He even has just recently started to get on the roost. It will heal but it will take it a few months. He still holds his foot out so that he doesn't have to step on it when he walks however he will put pressure on it when he is eating or drinking just not as much as he normally would with a normal leg.


----------



## Yolk

Just checked it and it is warm. Not sure if it is because of squatting on it. Thanks for your input.

Yolk____


----------



## hildar

2 weeks ago I had a hen break her middle toe some how. She is limping around, but other then that is doing ok. I would say if the Pullet hurt it's leg pretty bad to bring it in the house away from every one for a week, that is what we did with Tiger and she ended up becoming very close with all of us over a 2 week period. Then the following 2 weeks, I would take her outside for 30 minutes to a time to try and exercise her leg. After 2 weeks of that she was still limping, but could stay with the others. Where she had been outside off and on with all of them through the days they accepted her back in the coop without any issues.


----------



## hellofromtexas

Yolk said:


> Just checked it and it is warm. Not sure if it is because of squatting on it. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Yolk____


Is it hot compared to the normal leg? (this could indicate infection if one is red hot and the other is ice cold)

What is the exact time frame of the injury?

Can we see picture?

I think the with dislocated knee you may need vet assistance in best case scenario but assuming that isn't an option.

This website has the pain dosage for chickens, a variety of splints to fix most joint issues that arise and physical therapy.

poultry podiatry

To acquire buffered aspirin in smaller dosages than 80 mg pills you may have to go to the pet store. I know petco sells it in 60 mg pills for chihuahuas. Possibly lower too. Do not use Tylenol, Motrin, Advil, Lidocaine, any generic form of the brand names, or anything in the caine family for pain (there is an exception to the caine but doesn't apply here. It's a pain in my butt because I'm on a lidocaine cream for an injury. But this is toxic to chickens and can be fatal)

The aspirin is used to reduce pain and swelling of the joint.

It sounds like a hock joint which is when the achilles tendon slips out of place and has to be manually replaced to a normal position, Then placing a splint on it. The website has more details. However, I really don't know what it looks like. So, I could be very wrong

The timeframe may limit the success of any treatment. However, I would still attempt to try to get fixed.


----------



## hildar

Mine luckily never got any infection, however if it's broken or sprained or even dislocated you will feel heat there.


----------



## hellofromtexas

The ice cold isn't exact but if one leg is hotter than the other and the other is normal, it may indicate infection. It definitely indicates a problem.

swelling can cause heat too but it's not as bad as infection


----------



## hildar

Depends I guess, on if there is a cut or not. If no cuts then most likely no infection. If it's in the joint then it would explain the heat. However Yolk should look the leg and joint area over.


----------



## Yolk

*Dislocated knee.*









Here is a pic. Hope it uploaded


----------



## Fiere

Wow... What side is that leg supposed to be on? That's not just a slipped hock... that leg is clear hanging.


----------



## robin416

The amount of damage done to the supporting mechanisms probably can never be recovered from. I'm sorry but this bird is going to have to be put down or it will suffer.

I never, ever suggest putting one down if there is any chance. Amputation might be a possibility, done by a vet. But if she's a heavy breed she will ultimately have the remaining leg fail.


----------



## hildar

That looks broke rather then dislocated to me. To be in that position sure looks broken. I don't like to recommend culling but looks like it might be for the best, plus I am sure it is painful.


----------

